
How a Conservative TV Giant Is Ridding Itself of Regulation - artsandsci
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/14/us/politics/how-a-conservative-tv-giant-is-ridding-itself-of-regulation.html?referer=https://t.co/dFYlXuKAKv?amp=1
======
damnfine
Serious question to those outside the tech bubble; Do you, or anyone you know,
still use OTA broadcasting? Or even watch any 'programmed broadcasts' on
cable, etc?

My limited sample size has nearly all media consumed ala-carte via on-demand,
youtube, netflix, etc. With an outlier who just streams cnn all day.

Is buyin up old tv stations still relevant?

~~~
mhmiles
It’s very relevant for the older demographics that they serve. That same
demographic also votes at a higher rate than the general population.

------
OhHeyItsE
John Oliver did a great piece on this as well:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvtNyOzGogc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvtNyOzGogc)

